# Genuine Band Names that Tickled Your Fancy?



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A few favorites, some clever, some somewhat gross, some from who-knows-where but make one pause for thought. There will likely be hundreds. Just a few at a time, please!

Cereal Killers
The Bloody Stools
All White Jury


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Blodwyn Pig





....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Throbbing Gristle
Public Enema
Deep Wound


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The Flying Burrito Brothers
Swollen Members
DOA

(A member of DOA, a local punk rock band, is now one of my elected city counselors.)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lothar and the Hand People


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Toad the Wet Sprocket
Meat Puppets
Butthole Surfers


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Mothers
The Fugs
The Dead Kennedys
Thinking Plague
The Cheap Suit Serenaders
The Squirrel Nut Zippers
***** Galore


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Necrophagist
Napalm Death
Cattle Decapitation
My Life With The Thrill Kill Cult


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Life of Agony
Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen
Bad Brains


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Florida bands from my youth who all had enormous talent, but never made it nationally:

The Present
Painted Faces
Power
Crosscut Saw
Split Ends (traditional blues band not to be confused with Split Enz)
Rosewater Blue

And the highly successful:

Blues Image
Emerald Web


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Architecture in Helsinki
Porcupine Tree
The The


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Architecture in Helsinki
> Porcupine Tree
> The The


I always admired The The for their exquisite choice of name.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Oingo Boingo
Bow Wow Wow
X-Ray Spex


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2019)

Half Man Half Biscuit
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_Man_Half_Biscuit


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

We've Got A Fuzzbox And We're Gonna Use It. Sadly abbreviated to simply Fuzzbox by the time they had their brief chart career.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Einstürzende Neubauten (Their name in English literally means "Imploding/Collapsing New Buildings".);

The Shaved Pigs (feature an album with one of my favorite cover images)







;

and

The Beatles. (I greatly admire the ingenuity of the name, which proves virtually untranslatable. The Beatles have been published as "Los Grillos" on their early releases in Argentina during 1963, but the name doesn't mean "Crickets" or "Beetles" in the insect sense. One cannot translate clever homonyms without losing meaning. So, I love this name. It certainly tickles my wordsmithy fancy.)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A couple more from my personal collection:

























Alien Sex Fiend, John Trubee and the Ugly Janitors, and Borbetomagus. The important thing is -- there's some outstanding music on these discs!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Avant garde prog bands tend to have interesting names.

Nurse With a Wound
Birdsongs of the Mesozoic
Charming Hostess
Details at Eleven
Filthy Habits Ensemble
Motor Totemist Guild
Rabbinical School Dropouts
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum


----------



## fergusmcphail (Dec 11, 2019)

Sultans Of Ping F.C.
Wa Wa Nee Nee
Splodgenessabounds


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

fergusmcphail said:


> Sultans Of Ping F.C.
> Wa Wa Nee Nee
> Splodgenessabounds


Band was Wa Wa Nee (only one nee). But excellent selections!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Soft Cell
Kajagoogoo
Iron Butterfly (a fine pairing of opposites!)


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

60's names that I appreciated at the time:

Blues Magoos
Strawberry Alarm Clock
Buffalo Springfield

A failed college folk trio I once saw was called The Antarctic Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One band that was popular around here was Diarrhea Planet. Terrible name, but you do remember it.


----------



## fergusmcphail (Dec 11, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Band was Wa Wa Nee (only one nee). But excellent selections!


I was thinking of Lananeeneenoonoo as I typed! :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Art of Noise
Talking Heads
Third Eye Blind


----------

